# Athletes cautioned on high water intake



## Ceicei (Apr 14, 2005)

There is a newspaper article about athletes who take in too much water while doing strenuous physical activity.  

http://www.deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,600126148,00.html

 Although martial artists are not mentioned in this article, it made me wonder if this will effect us. I know some martial artists will do their black belt promotions for more than a couple of hours, sometimes up to a day or two.  Would this be an issue to consider regarding water/drink intake?  What would you suggest should be done to minimize this intake problem for those who will be preparing their BB promotions?

 - Ceicei


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 14, 2005)

[font=Georgia,Verdana]"They found hyponatremia was most serious in runners who gained substantial weight  4 1/2 pounds to 11 pounds"


 You got to drink a lot of water for this to be a problem, A LOT of water.  Dehydration is a much bigger threat

 This is not a new thing, it's been known about for a long time.  But you need to drink A LOT of water, so I still say encourage people to drink lots, and drink regularlly.

 Just not 4 litres an hour lots....
[/font]


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 14, 2005)

I drink mine 20 oz. at a time. Not really going over 100 ounces a day.


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2005)

that makes me paranoid. We have water breaks in class, but I hate waiting so I bring my own water bottle - I average about a bottle per class (a bottle an hour) or two bottles most days, because I stay for sparring sometimes.

That doesnt sound like too much to me, but it will definitly be on my mind from now on.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 14, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> that makes me paranoid. We have water breaks in class, but I hate waiting so I bring my own water bottle - I average about a bottle per class (a bottle an hour) or two bottles most days, because I stay for sparring sometimes.
> 
> That doesnt sound like too much to me, but it will definitly be on my mind from now on.


 No it's not, unless your bottles are actually more like kegs....

 Some people can sweat off 2 - 3 litres in that time easily, drinking that much is not going to be a problem.

 In fact, I think I've gotten Slurpees bigger then that from 7-11 and not been sweating at all


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 14, 2005)

Sadly I am reminded of the Lewis Blacki comedy special where he talks about "Now they're saying we might be drinking TO much water!" How insanly ironic is it that people are actually drinking too much water after we were all told to drink a lot of water.


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 15, 2005)

I was told by my doctor once that a person should strive to drink a litre of water for every 25 kilos of body weight per day when inactive, and since I am a "sweater" when I train I tend to drink about 1 1/2 litres per session...

Even at that I still feel dehydrated quite often (although I must admit, I struggle to get through the 4 litres per day a guy my size should)


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> There is a newspaper article about athletes who take in too much water while doing strenuous physical activity.
> 
> http://www.deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,600126148,00.html
> 
> ...


Perhaps this also shows that athletes with strictly controlled diets aren't getting enough sodium? DYING from a water/sodium inbalance is freaking extreme.  Im going to think about getting a pack of nuts next time I find myself putting away 4 bottles in an hour.


----------



## MikeMartial (Apr 15, 2005)

I saw this news article on CNN last night.  What a load of crap.

Thee *ONLY* time I have every heard, or seen a case of hyponatremia was in a 16 y/o bulimia patient that drank water all night, and all morning, and then her mother called the ambulance because "she wasn't acting right".  1 litre of Normal Saline (0.9%) cleared up her symptoms quickly.  We caculated she may have drank between 15 and 20 litres.

Newscats with this type of misleading info infuritae me.  Now, does the general population think "_Oh, jeez, should I lower my water intake?????"_. Not a chance!  

As a general rule, people do not drink enough already.  We don't need people dehydrating themselves because they are running scared of hyponatremia.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 15, 2005)

This doesn't sound like too much sense to me either.  Besides if I drink anything usually during the day, I then have to go the bathroom--runs right through me I swear.  But I bring a liter of water for noon class and only drink half usually.  But it keeps, so my body must have needed it from all the sweating I do.  It just takes some common sense. You don't want to go swimming in water, drinking constantly nor wait until you are downright parched either. 8 oz x 8 a day = 64 oz.  About what I drink with coffee, tea, milk, juice and water.  TW


----------



## Tgace (Apr 15, 2005)

You have to drink a LOT of water to even worry about it.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 15, 2005)

i dont think its that big of a risk, you really would have to drink a lot of water, i drink 90 oz a day, and im fine, and drs recomend half your body weight in water latest so like if you weigh 160 youd drink 80 oz to be giving what your body needs minamaly so i highly doubt its an issue for most


----------



## rattlerbrat (Apr 17, 2005)

Just cosigning on everything everyone here is saying. I'm former Army, and we had water breaks every single HOUR. We roughly went through about 6 canteens a day (had to; it was summer in Missouri!) and we never, ever, ever had a case of this - and we had 5 batallions of 4 platoons. This is an extremely rare thing to happen. EXTREMELY rare. So drink up!


----------



## Tgace (Apr 17, 2005)

Drink Water!!!


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (Apr 26, 2005)

sound like a bunch of bull


----------

